# Ecuador class III kayak trip Nov. 3-11



## LarryV (Oct 12, 2003)

Small World Adventures is heading to their favorite winter paddling destination and invite you to help them kick off their season. We actually have two trips starting Nov. 3, a class III and a class IV+ trip and both have room for a couple people. It's a great time to take a trip to Ecuador; flights are cheap, and you aren't too rusty from a long winter break. Check things out at Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting, river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures! or call Darcy at (800) 585-2925. Small World Adventures--Kayak Ecuador


----------

